# AR-15 Chambered in 6.5 grendel



## Helmet_S

Does anyone have any experience with the AR-15 chambered in the 6.5 Grendel?

I am currently in the gathering parts process of building my first AR-15 and I am wondering if the 6.5 grendel is all that they say it is. I already own a .204 rifle so I don't see the need to build the AR in 223 and would like to have something to really reach out and touch a critter.

I would like to hear any experience with the round. Thanks.


----------



## knapper

I don't own one but, it is on the top of my list to get. I am a fan of the 6.5 cal. in numerous chamberings. It is know for target and effective on game.


----------



## headhunter25

I have some experience with the 6.5 Grendel. Biggest problem I have is finding ammo and it's been tuff to find for some time. Hornady is coming out with a 120 grn A-Max that should be the solution. I have taken some coyotes with the 6.5 but the best was a big bodied 8 pointer at 427 yards this past deer season. He took about 5 steps and fell over. It's a good platform and I love everything about it but ammo is scarce right now. Release date for Hornady's new stuff was March and here it is April. Who knows......

Chris C.


----------



## Helmet_S

Headhunter, Do you load your own ammo or are you trying to purchase loaded ammo?


----------



## headhunter25

Purchase my own right now. Even finding the components to load is a bitch. I have plenty of 6.5 brass but the use large rifle primers (Wolf brass). My Dillon is set up for small primers and just want to keep everything simple. I can find plenty of .264 bullets local but they are all 130 grn+. My barrel likes the Speer 90 grn TNT and 120 grnish type bullet. Can't find those. There is plenty of Alexander Arms ammo out there but I'm not paying $40+ for a box of 20. For coyotes that 90 TNT is just awsome out of a 16 inch barrel and I would not think twice about taking a crack at one past 400 yards. With the right bullet (load) and Horus Atrag software on your PDA it's almost too easy. If you miss it's your fault, not the rifle or the load.

Chris C.


----------



## bar-d

I do not own a 6.5 Grendel and have never shot one. I am considering building another AR some day in a larger caliber than 5.56. I have researched the Grendel, 6.5 Creedmoor and the 6.8 SPC, the latter being the one I would probably build. What I have found on the Grendel is Alexander Arms, designer of the Grendel kind of keeps tight control of rifles, parts and components for it. For some reason there are very few sources for parts and ammo aside from AA. I don't know if it is all protected by patents or what but that was one of the deciding factors for me. Ballistically, the Grendel has an edge over the 6.8 for ranges over 300 yds or so from what I have found. However, it is not enough for me to justify the added expense of the ammo, parts and the rifle itself. Aside from the 6.8 SPC, there are lots of offerings for the AR platform including the WSSMs in .223, .243 and.25.
Of course, this is sometime in the future for me as I still have not got all the bugs out of my 5.56 yet. So far on my build, I have had a bolt that won't eject and the new Bushnell scope I bought for it is defective. If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all!
By the way, I have a .204 also and LOVE IT.


----------



## headhunter25

Most of AA's parts are built by Sabre Defense. I won't go into the issues why they are tight on the parts but you can get anything you want 6.5 wise from Sabre. The ammo part is a PITA but hopefully that will be over soon. I guess when it's all said and done I wouldn't shoot more than 500 rounds a year out of a 6.5 if there was plenty of ammo to go around. Nothing wrong with the choices Bar-d suggested either.

Chris C.


----------



## baddog

I am putting together a 6.5 generic version of the Grendel( AA own's the Grendel name so the generic one's are called by different names) just got the reamer this week.Still waiting for head space gauge ,brass and gas block.Have yet to order some mags and a few small parts. Should get it together early summer I hope.Right now the brass and ammo for 6.5 grendel seem to be hard to find, have some on back order.


----------



## headhunter25

Get the mags and stuff from 44mag.com. They are the cheapest in town. Midsouth Shooter Supply in Clarksville, TN had some Grendel ammo but I haven't been to the site in some time. Hope this helps..... and yeah the 120 grn Hornady A-Max stuff is on back order.

Chris C.


----------



## Helmet_S

Thanks. You guys all have some great ideas and information. I currently own a single shot 204 rifle and don't want to built an AR-15 in 204 becuase I couldn't use it for dear hunting here in Missouri. I do love my 204 though. it shoots great is so much fun.

Bar-D, Wouldn't the 6.5 creedmoor be built on an AR-10 frame???

I am not totally sold on the wssm guns yet. For example the 243 doesn't look to me to be to much more impressive than the original 243. I also wonder how well the fat little cartridges with big shoulders will feed through an AR-15 style rifle. Anyone have experience here?

I am not totally sold on the idea of the 6.5 grendel but I am strongly looking that way. I know that parts, reloading components, and such will be harder to come by but I always find myself coming back to this round when I start looking at other options. not sure why yet.

keep the ideas flowing guys.


----------



## bar-d

Helmet_S said:


> Thanks. You guys all have some great ideas and information. I currently own a single shot 204 rifle and don't want to built an AR-15 in 204 becuase I couldn't use it for dear hunting here in Missouri. I do love my 204 though. it shoots great is so much fun.
> 
> Bar-D, Wouldn't the 6.5 creedmoor be built on an AR-10 frame???
> 
> I am not totally sold on the wssm guns yet. For example the 243 doesn't look to me to be to much more impressive than the original 243. I also wonder how well the fat little cartridges with big shoulders will feed through an AR-15 style rifle. Anyone have experience here?
> 
> I am not totally sold on the idea of the 6.5 grendel but I am strongly looking that way. I know that parts, reloading components, and such will be harder to come by but I always find myself coming back to this round when I start looking at other options. not sure why yet.
> 
> keep the ideas flowing guys.


Helmet,
You are right, the Creedmoor uses the AR 10 platform. That is another reason I eliminated it as a future build for myself. . The AR 10 platform is a good bit more expensive IMO than the AR 15 especially when I own a spare Spike's Tactical AR 15 lower. Sorry if I confused you in the other post.


----------



## Helmet_S

No confusion. I just wanted to make sure that I was right about the creedmoor being an AR-10. I wish I could afford to build an AR-10 but I am just getting started on my first AR-15 build and I am not sure that I can really affor it. hahaha. My wife has been laid off for over a tear now with no descent job in sight. So she has become pretty much a stay at home mother (I have a 6 month old child). with side jobs and such I do manage to find some play money here and there though.

what are your thoughts on the WSSM cartridges?


----------



## bar-d

Helmet_S said:


> No confusion. I just wanted to make sure that I was right about the creedmoor being an AR-10. I wish I could afford to build an AR-10 but I am just getting started on my first AR-15 build and I am not sure that I can really affor it. hahaha. My wife has been laid off for over a tear now with no descent job in sight. So she has become pretty much a stay at home mother (I have a 6 month old child). with side jobs and such I do manage to find some play money here and there though.
> 
> what are your thoughts on the WSSM cartridges?


Personally, I am not to thrilled by them. I know some folks are really high on them. Ballistically, they are somewhat of an improvement over their parent cartridges but not overwhelming IMO. When they hit the market a few years ago you could find rifles and ammo about everywhere. Around here, I rarely see either. Every complete upper I have seen in any WSSM is pretty dang high. If I were going to put that much money in one, I would just go ahead and build an AR 10 in a .243 or .308. I still have it in my brain to build a 6.8 SPC or 6.5 someday but, who knows?


----------



## baddog

I ordered some mags from 44mag.com,They do seem to be the cheapest for CProducts mags.Grendel Headspace gauge still back ordered, looks like at least a month or more.The brass should be in sooner.This build may take awhile.


----------



## baddog

Got my 6.5 BPC(6.5 G) together! Only have one box of Hornady 123 gr Amax ,my lapua brass should be in stock Friday so I should get it next week I hope.Only put 12 rounds through it ,that includes fine tuning the gas port. Started small moved up 2 sizes seems to feed and eject with no problem. Still thinking about an adjustable gas tube.Will have to try some different bullets and reloads and see what happens. So for have it on paper and in the X ring at 30 yds. Now let the fun begin, need to get some loads worked up and get this puppy sighted in and see what it can do!


----------



## bar-d

Good luck baddog. Let us know how it tunes up......


----------



## ebbs

baddog said:


> Got my 6.5 BPC(6.5 G) together! Only have one box of Hornady 123 gr Amax ,my lapua brass should be in stock Friday so I should get it next week I hope.Only put 12 rounds through it ,that includes fine tuning the gas port. Started small moved up 2 sizes seems to feed and eject with no problem. Still thinking about an adjustable gas tube.Will have to try some different bullets and reloads and see what happens. So for have it on paper and in the X ring at 30 yds. Now let the fun begin, need to get some loads worked up and get this puppy sighted in and see what it can do!


We need some pics. How about some pics with your 6.5 Grendel rounds next to it? Nice and pretty like.


----------



## baddog

Not really in to pictures sorry


----------



## headhunter25

baddog said:


> Got my 6.5 BPC(6.5 G) together! Only have one box of Hornady 123 gr Amax ,my lapua brass should be in stock Friday so I should get it next week I hope.Only put 12 rounds through it ,that includes fine tuning the gas port. Started small moved up 2 sizes seems to feed and eject with no problem. Still thinking about an adjustable gas tube.Will have to try some different bullets and reloads and see what happens. So for have it on paper and in the X ring at 30 yds. Now let the fun begin, need to get some loads worked up and get this puppy sighted in and see what it can do!


Why not use a adjustable gas block?? JP and PRI make some nice ones. I have had no problems out of either.

Chris C.


----------



## bar-d

headhunter25 said:


> Why not use a adjustable gas block?? JP and PRI make some nice ones. I have had no problems out of either.
> 
> Chris C.


May have to resort to that myself on my build. http://www.predatortalk.com/ars/909-extractor-issues.html#post7334


----------



## headhunter25

Hmmm is the rifle getting a full stroke with the carrier. One was to find out what the problem is video tape it and play it in slow motion.

Chris C.


----------



## baddog

Got some brass this week and have worked on some loads. Found a good hunting load using Sierra 120 gr Pro Hunter Bullets which are flat base.Was getting 2510 F/S using 29.0grs A2520 powder and seating the bullet out to the max length that the mag would allow, that is with the 6.5 BPC chamber. (Not sure how the spec for 6.5 grendel and 6.5 BPC chamber compare but that load works in my gun yours may be different,start low and work up) .Very good groups under MOA at 100yds ,have not had the time to try any loads at longer distance yet.Seems easy to get bullets in the 120 gr range to shoot less than MOA.Only worked with two powders, varget and A2520 so far.Thus far A2520 seems to work the best with good groups and highest F/S, case volume limits Varget an extruded powder. Wish Sierra made 120gr 6.5 GameKing Bullet, a lot of 120 gr match grade bullets out there that shoot great but I made it to use hunting and would like to see more bullets made for hunting.The AR 15 mag limit the OAL and 120 gr bullets seem to be the heaviest bullet that still give good F/S. 
May try some lighter bullet for varmint loads.
Still have not had any feeding or extraction problems using C products clips and hornady brass.


----------



## headhunter25

I really like that speer 90 grn TNT round for "lighter" bullets. Just *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* hard to find.

CC


----------



## headhunter25

Shot some of the Hornady 123 grn A-Max last weekend. Seems like I have an over pressure issue with it in my 16 inch Sabre. Primers were kinda bulging a little. Anyway, I shot up 200 so that gives me a start so I can reload them. I wasn't too impressed with the accuracy either but that might be to the bullet being unstable from the hot load. I shot out to 475 yards and was able to hit the 12 inch plate about 70 percent of the time. I'm going to call Hornady on Tuesday to see if they can help me out. All in all though 300 yards and in it's good to go. I just don't want to shoot my barrel out. That 123 grn hits like a ton of bricks!!!

Chris C.


----------



## knapper

What it sounds like to me is that the pressure way too low. Normally the primers will flatten out or be peierced under too much pressure, under pressure gives the whole primer to back out before the head of the shell is pushed back into the bolt, or may be there was too much head space. I would normally say it is low pressure.


----------



## baddog

Picture of my AR in 6.5 BPC


----------



## headhunter25

The only thing that led me to believe it's over pressure is the ballistics didn't jive. The bullet at 3 and 400 yards wasn't even close to dropping as much as it should have. I understand what your saying, I need to chrono that bullets first before coming to any conclusions.

Chris C.


----------



## headhunter25

Here's some info from the chrono this evening. I had 2 different kinds of ammo on hand. The Hornady 123 grn A-Max and the Wolf 123 grn SP. Rifle chronoed is a Sabre Defense 16 inch barrel in a 1-7.5 twist. Temp was 85 and humidity was around 85 also.

Hornady A-Max Wolf 
1. 2424 1. 2372 
2. 2455 2. 2347
3. 2442 3. 2343
4. 2460 4. 2369
5. 2460 5. 2398
6. 2455 6. 2347
7. 2380 7. 2369
8. 2478 8. 2355
9. 2450 9. 2347
10. 2450 10. 2372
Avg. 2452 Avg. 2361.9
Dev. 54 Dev. 55

I thru the #7 shot out of the Hornady average. I have the ballistic charts if anyone wants them. My Horus Atrag-2 software is on the fritz right now but I found some online. No info on drift though, but I should have some Horus info tomorrow when a friend answers my email.

Chris C.

ETA: Post didn't turn out how I would have liked. Sorry if the chart looks kinda crappy.


----------



## ebbs

Chris, did you shoot for accuracy this time too? What did it look like?


----------



## youngdon

The chart is fine Chris, I too would be interested in accuracy, when and if you have it.


----------



## headhunter25

Just some info on the groups. Wolf ain't worth a crap grouping wise. Maybe one out of 3 was where you wanted it with 2 inch plus groups. I have had them completely miss a target @ 100 yards. You'll see the dust kick up to the left or right of it. Hornady is pretty good and I think it can get better when I change the compensator out. I'm using a Gill Break and it's a POS and gives alot of blow back to the end user which I think produces a flinch after some time. DNTC on the way as a replacement so I can use a suppressor too.

Best group was with the Hornady was .75 @ 100 yards but like I said, I think it will improve. Also while shooting Wolf or Hornady I have never missed the intended "live" target in the field (knock on wood). Even though the bullet might have off the mark a little from intended POI, it died all the same. Farthest I have shot this rifle and taken something is 475 yards. My dope was right so take it for what it's worth.

Chris C.


----------



## headhunter25

knapper said:


> What it sounds like to me is that the pressure way too low. Normally the primers will flatten out or be peierced under too much pressure, under pressure gives the whole primer to back out before the head of the shell is pushed back into the bolt, or may be there was too much head space. I would normally say it is low pressure.


Here's an idea for you. It was super *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* hot that day (95+). I was shooting an IDPA match and then went and shot the Grendel. I'm sure the ammo got too hot too sitting the a black truck. Dumb *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* me I just thought of that. Reason why I say that is when I shot yesterday I didn't see that issue with the primers. They looked good.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon

What powder were you using HH25 ?


----------



## headhunter25

Hornady's new factory loaded 123 gn A-Max. Once I start reloading this caliber my first powder I'm going to try Ramshot TAC.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon

I like Their powders, they seem to be clean burning.


----------



## ebbs

Same here. Dad's initial .223 loads for his AR were surprisingly clean even with 100 yards downrange. The bolt was nearly clean when we were done.


----------



## youngdon

I've used Tactical, Big game, and x-terminator, and have found them all to be clean, and to be honest 2 bucks cheaper than the others out there.


----------



## Helmet_S

headhunter25 said:


> Hornady's new factory loaded 123 gn A-Max. Once I start reloading this caliber my first powder I'm going to try Ramshot TAC.
> 
> Chris C.


I use the Ramshot TAC in my 204 and love it so far. It shoots clean and performs great.


----------



## headhunter25

I have shot 1000's of rounds in .223 using TAC. Good powder. If none of you have tried it Ramshot Exterminator is just as good in my book although I think it burns a little faster.

Chris C.


----------



## Helmet_S

Well guys I figured that I would give you all an update on my AR-15 6.5 Grendel build. It has advanced but slowly and will take even longer than I thought now that I have a parts wish list and prices. My journey to a finished AR has also kind of changed. I have seen the need to go ahead and build a functioning AR and drag out the 6.5 just a little longer in order to accomplish this. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
I started out with a Spike's Tactical striped lower and then let it age in my gun safe for a months. I always let projects age before really getting into them. Drives my wife crazy but seems to be the appropriate way for me to accomplish any task properly and accommodates my many other hobbies. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Then I received a bonus from work so I placed the majority of it in my savings account but also saw the need to reward myself with some AR parts. So I then bought a Stainless Steel Lower parts kit and a Yankee Hill Machinery upper receiver (it came with ejection port cover and forward assist already installed). Going with the previously established system I then let these parts age. I have now installed the lower parts kit after a good couple week aging period and the upper is still aging. The upper will probably sit for a while since I have it designated for the 6.5 Grendel build and by then it should be plenty aged enough. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Well to expedite having a functioning AR I found a previously own but unfired upper. This did come at a price though. I had to sell my 7mm magnum to pay for it and came out with some extra cash also. It wasn't a big deal though because it has sat in my safe since I traded for it almost a year ago. I dropped a couple hundred and received a decent upper chambered in 5.56 with a 22" Stainless Heavy bull barrel and free float hand guard. It didn't come with the bolt carrier group but that shouldn't be too big of a deal. <o></o>
<o> </o>
So You may have realized that I am still missing some parts. I used the extra cash that I had from selling my rifle and purchased an A2 stock (came with buffer parts), charging handle, see through riser, and a couple of mags. <o></o>
<o> </o>
So I am getting close to having a functioning rifle but still nowhere near my 6.5 Grendel. I am sure the 6.5 Grendel upper will take a while since the barrel that I want is well over $400. I know that I don't need a barrel that pricey or like the one I want to build a tack driver that really utilizes the 6.5's strengths to their fullest. There is a possibility of getting into some light competition shooting with it and I don't want to limit myself just yet. Who knows plans might change in the near future and it could get finished sooner than I think. Anyways there is the update and hopefully here soon I can post pictures of my finished AR-15 5.56 followed by the appropriate aging period and the 6.5 Grendel pictures. Have a great day everyone. <o></o>


----------



## ebbs

How'd you convince Brittany to let you buy the final parts? Did she feel guilty by last night?!


----------



## Helmet_S

No not guilty. I had a coupon to save some money so I showed her the logic in me ordering another $100+ in parts rather than spend less and not be able to ultize the coupon.


----------



## youngdon

A coupon huh I'll have to remember that one. Does she have a coupon for a new couch ? lol

I have a friend ( I know it's hard to believe) who always told me he owned a gun suitable to hunt anything a man could want to hunt....That is until he saw something else he wanted, so he'd buy it, but the deal was his wife could spend some money as she saw fit. I don't believe I ever sat on the same couch twice at his house.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> A coupon huh I'll have to remember that one. Does she have a coupon for a new couch ? lol
> 
> I have a friend ( I know it's hard to believe) who always told me he owned a gun suitable to hunt anything a man could want to hunt....That is until he saw something else he wanted, so he'd buy it, but the deal was his wife could spend some money as she saw fit. I don't believe I ever sat on the same couch twice at his house.


Thats so funny YD but so true, I haven't bought a gun in years, I guess I didn't need new furniture??


----------



## baddog

100gr Nosler BT load for 6.5 Grendel (Very Good in my rifle)

100gr Nosler BT Spitzer (#26100)
30.2 grs IMR 8208 XBR
BR4 CCI primer
Hornady Brass
2.25" OAL


----------



## headhunter25

baddog said:


> 100gr Nosler BT load for 6.5 Grendel (Very Good in my rifle)
> 
> 100gr Nosler BT Spitzer (#26100)
> 30.2 grs IMR 8208 XBR
> BR4 CCI primer
> Hornady Brass
> 2.25" OAL


Baddog, what kind of bullet speed are getting out of that load?

Chris C.


----------



## Helmet_S

Ok guys well I still haven't finished the 6.5 grendel upper but I would like to think that I am getting closer on it. The Yankee Hill Upper is still sitting in it's box waiting for all of the components and barrel to be purchased for it. I say I am getting closer becuase I did just finish my 5.56 upper and now I finally have one complete AR-15. This isn't exctly what I wanted but I got such a good deal from a guy that bought this upper and then never used it. That is a 22" stainless steel bull barrel with 1-9 twist. Complete this whole rig weighs in at a little over 9.5 lbs. currently I put on a Tasco Varmint 6-24x44 scope. I know that some of you guys don't like cheap scopes but I have had this scope on my 204 for a while now and don't have any complains.


----------



## Helmet_S

I forgot to mention that I haven't gotten it to the range yet. I am hoping to be able to sight it in this weekend and see what she can do. I am trying to get it ready to go before the 15th so that I can go pop some yotes near Columbia, Missouri with a good friend of mine. I will post results as soon as I have them.


----------



## knapper

Looks good I would like to know how you do with it, I'm thinking about getting a complete upper from of the companies doing them. Beat of luck.


----------



## ebbs

Hey Jason, looks fantastic man! Bet that sucker is a heavy beast too. Hey do yourself a favor and save up $70 to drop on a Burris PEPR scope mount from midway. It's lighter, you'll get that scope a bit closer to the barrel and it is ROCK SOLID! All one piece. I love mine plus it has picatinny style rails on top of the rings to mount a light, laser designator, etc to. Glad you got that safety spring issue figured out too. LOL, I was fretting about it till you got back to me. Really happy for you. NOW SHOOT IT!


----------



## hassell

Nice looking rig, I'm sure you'll enjoy it!!!!


----------



## bar-d

Nice lookin shootin iron.


----------



## Helmet_S

The only thing that I can't stand about this rifle is that the buttstock doesn't match the rifle. I bought 3 different manufacturers A2 stock and they all looked different. this one was the middle of the 3 in price and was also the middle of the 3 in matching in color. Hopefully soon I will be able to afford a different better buttstock but that is another day and another dollar. we will see what happens.


----------



## headhunter25

The Magpul UBR is nice if you don't mind spending the coin. Gives a good solid cheek weld and is adjustable.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon

It looks like a shooter, post up a range report when you get out.


----------

